# Japanese Vita sales collapse back to pre price cut levels



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ouch.

Sold ~15k this week as opposed to ~20k last week according to media create reports. The 3DS also fell, but not as bad as the Vita (~47k as opposed to 56k last week).

This can't be good for Sony who were already losing money per Vita sold. For Nintendo OTOH, The 3DS is making money each unit sold due to much higher volumes and weaker yen so this is bad for Nintendo but not as bad as sony and the Vita.

Wii U back to its baseline of 10k af temporary DQX spike.

The most lol worthy: ~492 Xbox 360s sold this week.

Luigi's Mansion 2 keeps the top spot(again). Not even cardfight vanguard could dethrone it.

Year of Luigi indeed

*gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzitogFdl41qzinze.gif


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

Source?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

Media Create.

Helpful English Translation:
NeoGAF - View Single Post - Media Create Sales: Week 15, 2013 (Apr 08 - Apr 14)

Note that this does not include download cards which comprise a big part of VG sales in Japan.

Wait for Famitsu numbers if you want the results including download cards.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2013)

^^ 3DS is indeed selling well. The parallex barrier 3d panel is its usp. It has mgs snake-eater in 3d ( my favorite).


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ 3DS is indeed selling well. The parallex barrier 3d panel is its usp. It has mgs snake-eater in 3d ( my favorite).



You can say that again. According to Reggie, it is outselling the DS at this point (8 mn LTD vs 7mn Launch Adjusted LTD) which outsold the PS2. 

Between MH4, X/Y, SMT4, Mario & Luigi RPG, Yokai Watch, TLoZ and more, Nintendo seems intent on not giving the Vita any breathing space this holiday season.


----------

